# General > Birdwatching >  Song Thrush

## Kevin Milkins

I saw a Song Thrush today, it's been a long while since I have seen one of those. ::

----------


## beetlecrusher

Yes we've had one around feeding a young 'un. Fab to watch

----------


## russkie

pair seen in Keiss village over the last few days

----------


## Kevin Milkins

When I was a nipper and used to go bird nesting with my mate the "Songy" was the nest we found most often, how things have changed. Does the Mistle Thrush exist in these parts?

----------


## Fulmar

There are loads of song thrushes down the East coast- see them all the time.

----------

